# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Интервью Олега Корытова с Вэйландом Майо (США). Война в Корее

## Д.Срибный

Интервью Олега Корытова с ветераном войны в Корее Вэйландом Майо, летавшим в составе 91 Стратегической Разведывательной Эскадрильи

Интервью

----------


## Alexusid

Спасибо.
Очень интересно.
На удивление, Майо отвечает совсем без "фанатизма".

----------

